# Ethics of posting someone else's design here?



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Got a set of plans that I'd love to hear some opinions on, but I wasnt sure if it would be uncool to post someone else's plans on here.

Where do we stand on this?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cover up the customer or archy info in the corner and post away. I have also sent stuff via PM to other guys here occasionally.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

True. Also, if I paid for it... that means it's mine?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

What Warren said. If you're really worried then ask the archi.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> True. Also, if I paid for it... that means it's mine?


Actually they are copyright protected.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Digital plans may be a little different. Is there a good way to cover up the info on those?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

EthanB said:


> What Warren said. If you're really worried then ask the archi.


"Yeah hey it's Easy. I have so little confidence in these plans that I'd like to post them on an internet forum and crowd source a better solution. Cool, no?"


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

californiadecks said:


> actually they are *copyright* protected.


fify


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Warren said:


> Digital plans may be a little different. Is there a good way to cover up the info on those?


It's real basic. I'm on my phone note so I can't do it tonight without the laptop. I'll cobble something together tomorrow and let you guys take a crack at it. Egress staircase issue in an entertainment zoned commercial space.
City wants the staircase to basically take up half the storefront. There had to be a more elegant solution than what is planned.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> fify


Senior moment.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Senior moment.


Then keep this fellow senior in line too since we are the exact same age.:laughing:

So fifme as you see them.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> Then keep this fellow senior in line too since we are the exact same age.:laughing:
> 
> So fifme as you see them.


The word copyright is on every peice of literature since the beginning of life as we know it. You'd think I would've gotten that word right. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The word copyright is on every peice of literature since the beginning of life as we know it. You'd think I would've gotten that word right. :laughing:


Now get off my lawn sonny! Or were you an earlier than September 1965 surprise. In that case I'll get off your lawn sir.

Let's talk walkers with Griz and Tin on a new thread.:laughing:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> "Yeah hey it's Easy. I have so little confidence in these plans that I'd like to post them on an internet forum and crowd source a better solution. Cool, no?"


Ha ha! I dare you!

I hadn't interpreted your question as that but I can see why that could be a bit tricky.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

spiral staircase. elegant and cool

problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not that I admit any such area exists, but if there were one where posters over 1K congregated sometimes, I'd put the plans there.

I'll see what I can do to get an area like that started.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> spiral staircase. elegant and cool
> 
> problem solved :thumbsup:


Disallowed for required egress.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> City wants the staircase to basically take up half the storefront. There had to be a more elegant solution than what is planned.


I wouldn't bet on it:sad:

Lifesafety101 controls that around here. Making it pretty, fitting it in a small foot print, and meeting code requirements can be an absolute bear.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Will you post the plan already, stop teasing us :laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I would not do it just yet, your luck has not been the best recently. :no:


----------

